# [Official] HP Reverb G2



## DuxCro (Sep 29, 2020)

Hey. I just pre-ordered the upcoming HP Reverb G2. Should arrive to me in late November. Sold my Rift S earlier this year and this thing seems like a nice upgrade. Was thinking about Quest 2, but after watching many videos and written previews, i realized G2 is much better for PCVR and better build quality overall.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 29, 2020)

I agree Reverb G2 is amazing in terms of clarity. Insane clarity.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 29, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> I agree Reverb G2 is amazing in terms of clarity. Insane clarity.



Wow, that is an amazing comparison. The G2 just looks sooo much sharper. Meanwhile, the Quest 2 looks washed out and quite blurry.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 29, 2020)

f22a4bandit said:


> Wow, that is an amazing comparison. The G2 just looks sooo much sharper. Meanwhile, the Quest 2 looks washed out and quite blurry.




Quest2 through USB link has to compress the data before sending to HMD, then the Snapdragon SOC on the Quest2 decompress the data. It seems there are quite a lot more room for improvement here for Quest 2 regarding their compression technology.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm surprised how much better it looks than the 1 grand Index... lol hmm I might pre-order this now.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 29, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I'm surprised how much better it looks than the 1 grand Index... lol hmm I might pre-order this now.



Index has 120Hz ~ 144Hz refresh rate as the upper hand. Smooth motion is also important for a good VR experience.

Ideally i want dual 8K screen at 240Hz refresh rate and full body tracking using light house.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 29, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Index has 120Hz ~ 144Hz refresh rate as the upper hand. Smooth motion is also important for a good VR experience.
> 
> Ideally i want dual 8K screen at 240Hz refresh rate and full body tracking using light house.



yeah I would really need to use them side by side before i could say which would be the winner for me. i have no room for Index though as my bedroom is small, so the reverb g2 makes more sense for me. I really want to play star wars squadrons in VR...  i might get this... i just wish i could buy it from somewhere other than hp's outsourced website called Connection store...  seems iffy if i need to return it. lol


----------



## DuxCro (Sep 29, 2020)

This is a video on how to use the Index controllers with the G2.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm curious to see how well the G2 sells compared to the Index. I'm a little upset they didn't figure out a way to make knuckle controllers that uses G2 windows mixed reality tracking.
Also, just to clear up any confusion over why it's a rule not to just post videos or pictures without any context is because it helps validate you being a real person and not just spam.  @Ahhzz and I agree that this could be a good thread to continue the conversation of the G2.


----------



## Whitestar (Oct 5, 2020)

Is pixel rendering on HMDs vs monitors an apples-to-apples comparison?

For example: The Rift S is 1280x1440 (x2) which is 1440p. So if a game runs at say 95fps on a 1440p monitor then can I expect that same performance on the Rift S? Or are there some optimizations in place for the HMDs (apart from that feature were Hz is cut in half – can't remember the name,sorry)?


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 5, 2020)

Whitestar said:


> Is pixel rendering on HMDs vs monitors an apples-to-apples comparison?
> 
> For example: The Rift S is 1280x1440 (x2) which is 1440p. So if a game runs at say 95fps on a 1440p monitor then can I expect that same performance on the Rift S? Or are there some optimizations in place for the HMDs (apart from that feature were Hz is cut in half – can't remember the name,sorry)?




A little bit different. On monitor you are not involving all your spatial awareness sensory so dips in FPS, or stuttering, is a lot more tolerable. 

In VR, your vision is directly coordinated to your entire body's motion, FPS dipping usually leads to nauseating. So for VR, you would want to aim for a constant and consistent minimum of 90FPS. That is asking the 1% and 0.1% lows to be always above 90FPS which is a lot harder to acheive than just average 90FPS.

Modern VR headsets and softwares have a lot of trickery to maintain that buttersmooth 90+FPS. 

In short, VR graphics push your GPU a lot harder versus pancake monitor gaming.


----------



## Franzen4Real (Oct 5, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> I agree Reverb G2 is amazing in terms of clarity. Insane clarity.


While the G2 certainly takes the overall clarity on pretty much every example, even more noticeable to me was the colors/black levels. They are WAY better than both the Index and Q2. The overall quality looks phenomenal. If the godrays/mura are under control, that's going to be one heck of an hmd. I got my notification from HP that my pre-order will ship in November so here's to hoping what they really meant November 1st (haha). After watching the video, the Q2 is actually not as far behind as what I would have guessed (in straight up resolution). The screen door effect is far better than the Index, but it does have a softer look to it than the G2. Considering the $299 price point, that's some very nice quality as well as having a tethered/untethered option. I am really curious about a wireless connection via WiFi6 on the Q2. To me when we are talking this level of clarity to begin with, untethered with slightly less quality is a bigger deal than tethered and higher quality.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 8, 2020)

Franzen4Real said:


> While the G2 certainly takes the overall clarity on pretty much every example, even more noticeable to me was the colors/black levels. They are WAY better than both the Index and Q2. The overall quality looks phenomenal. If the godrays/mura are under control, that's going to be one heck of an hmd. I got my notification from HP that my pre-order will ship in November so here's to hoping what they really meant November 1st (haha). After watching the video, the Q2 is actually not as far behind as what I would have guessed (in straight up resolution). The screen door effect is far better than the Index, but it does have a softer look to it than the G2. Considering the $299 price point, that's some very nice quality as well as having a tethered/untethered option. I am really curious about a wireless connection via WiFi6 on the Q2. To me when we are talking this level of clarity to begin with, untethered with slightly less quality is a bigger deal than tethered and higher quality.


Yeah G2 will be amazing, but Quest 2 is so close with better controllers and wireless 90hz. Also, the comparison isn't 100% because Link is still in beta so the resolution will still get better and it's locked in at 72hz atm. I watched videos of Mike (Virtual Reality Oasis) and PD (Paradise Decay) say that wireless using Virtual Desktop is better than Link in clarity and even Guy Godin (Virtual Desktop) said he is still not fully using wifi 6. He is still capped at 150 Mbps. I'm pretty excited for next Tuesday to test it out. I just hate having to buy Virtual Desktop again.. haha I've bought it for Gear VR and from Steam already. I did see that My Oculus PCVR Store purchase of the 3 Vader experiences will transfer to Quest. I need to check the rest of my games as well. 

But with that said the G2 will still be king of sims because you are not moving around physically. I'm still scratching my head why they couldn't have modded the Index controllers to work with the G2 since Valve helped them develop it, but having Index audio is huge IMO.


----------



## Franzen4Real (Oct 8, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I watched videos of Mike (Virtual Reality Oasis) and PD (Paradise Decay) say that wireless using Virtual Desktop is better than Link in clarity and even Guy Godin (Virtual Desktop) said he is still not fully using wifi 6. He is still capped at 150 Mbps.



Sorry, what I meant by _"To me when we are talking this level of clarity to begin with, untethered with slightly less quality is a bigger deal than tethered and higher quality" _was a wireless Q2 vs. a tethered G2. I think that at the end of the day I will prefer the wireless over all out clarity for most situations. 


> I'm pretty excited for next Tuesday to test it out. I just hate having to buy Virtual Desktop again.. haha I've bought it for Gear VR and from Steam already. I did see that My Oculus PCVR Store purchase of the 3 Vader experiences will transfer to Quest. I need to check the rest of my games as well.


Not sure if I mentioned, but I did already break down and offload my Q1 and Go to pre-order a Q2 as well...I knew it was only going to be a matter of time, I'm weak like that sometimes... The G2 will stay back in my office hooked up to my main workstation for sims, and the Q2 will be for wireless living room VR where I have plenty of room to move around and also to take to friends houses.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 8, 2020)

Franzen4Real said:


> Sorry, what I meant by _"To me when we are talking this level of clarity to begin with, untethered with slightly less quality is a bigger deal than tethered and higher quality" _was a wireless Q2 vs. a tethered G2. I think that at the end of the day I will prefer the wireless over all out clarity for most situations.


Yeah, I think a lot of people are going to go for wireless for that very reason.



Franzen4Real said:


> Not sure if I mentioned, but I did already break down and offload my Q1 and Go to pre-order a Q2 as well...I knew it was only going to be a matter of time, I'm weak like that sometimes... The G2 will stay back in my office hooked up to my main workstation for sims, and the Q2 will be for wireless living room VR where I have plenty of room to move around and also to take to friends houses.


Nice! Paradise Decay has been showing videos of him playing wireless PCVR with the Quest 2 in other rooms than his pc. In one of them, he actual went out to his car and tested it. It looks like 8 developers have updated their games to take advantage of the Quest 2 hardware like Arizona Sunshine.


----------



## DuxCro (Oct 10, 2020)

I really hope some people cancel their pre-order of G2 over at German Bestware, so i get my G2 sooner.   The more i read about Quest2, the less i like it. Seems like the only advantage it has over G2 is being wireless.  Everything else (build quality, comfort, picture quality, sound quality, no obligatory FB account) is on G2 side. Yes, Q2 seems half the price at first, but when you consider how much lower quality and comfort it is, and that FB will earn money on selling your private data to advertisors and god knows who else, it is actually very expensive. I have enough space for sitting and standing VR games anyways. No room scale.  Plus, playing Oculus games on G2 is apparently very simple.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 12, 2020)

DuxCro said:


> I really hope some people cancel their pre-order of G2 over at German Bestware, so i get my G2 sooner.   The more i read about Quest2, the less i like it. Seems like the only advantage it has over G2 is being wireless.  Everything else (build quality, comfort, picture quality, sound quality, no obligatory FB account) is on G2 side. Yes, Q2 seems half the price at first, but when you consider how much lower quality and comfort it is, and that FB will earn money on selling your private data to advertisors and god knows who else, it is actually very expensive. I have enough space for sitting and standing VR games anyways. No room scale.  Plus, playing Oculus games on G2 is apparently very simple.


The G2 is a highend PCVR HMD. I don't think Quest 2 will be a much lower experience just because it's cheaper. Clearly FB is losing money on the hardware and is banking on the software sales. Everyone so far has really liked the Quest 2 other than the soft strap it comes with out of the box. But with that said if you want the best sim VR HMD then the G2 is a better fit. I just don't think it's necessary to degrade the Quest 2 for targeting a cheaper entry in to VR. The only thing I don't like about the G2 is the controllers and if Valve drops the price of the Index to anything near the G2 then it will kill the sells of the HP Reverb G2. If Valve refines their manufacturing process and starts meeting demand then we could see a price drop, but not before. Either way, the G2 should be an amazing HMD. HP should be able to keep up with manufacturing better than Valve with the Index.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 12, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> The G2 is a highend PCVR HMD. I don't think Quest 2 will be a much lower experience just because it's cheaper. Clearly FB is losing money on the hardware and is banking on the software sales. Everyone so far has really liked the Quest 2 other than the soft strap it comes with out of the box. But with that said if you want the best sim VR HMD then the G2 is a better fit. I just don't think it's necessary to degrade the Quest 2 for targeting a cheaper entry in to VR. The only thing I don't like about the G2 is the controllers and if Valve drops the price of the Index to anything near the G2 then it will kill the sells of the HP Reverb G2. If Valve refines their manufacturing process and starts meeting demand then we could see a price drop, but not before. Either way, the G2 should be an amazing HMD. HP should be able to keep up with manufacturing better than Valve with the Index.



You actually make a good point here. 

If Valve were to make the Index cheaper it would be a force to be reckoned with.  They probably could get it close to G2 pricing if they tried.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 12, 2020)

Octavean said:


> You actually make a good point here.
> 
> If Valve were to make the Index cheaper it would be a force to be reckoned with.  They probably could get it close to G2 pricing if they tried.


Yeah, I can't wait for the Index to drop in price and this is Valve which has done that with all of their hardware at some point. I think the only thing holding them back from dropping the price is just not being able to meet demand, but back orders are not that far out. I hope the G2 does well and it should because Valve helped build it, but I would pick an Index over a G2 any day if the price was close.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 12, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah, I can't wait for the Index to drop in price and this is Valve which has done that with all of their hardware at some point. I think the only thing holding them back from dropping the price is just not being able to meet demand, but back orders are not that far out. I hope the G2 does well and it should because Valve helped build it, but I would pick an Index over a G2 any day if the price was close.



I dont think Valve will lower Index price. That was made to show the what could be achieved for a VR flagship HMD.

G2 price is good enough. I agree it would be killer if Index controllers can be used with G2.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 12, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> I dont think Valve will lower Index price. That was made to show the what could be achieved for a VR flagship HMD.
> 
> G2 price is good enough. I agree it would be killer if Index controllers can be used with G2.


That's a good point, but it's Valve.. lol I would love to see what they are using now at Valve. The Index evolved very rapidly. You can technically use Index controllers with the G2 but at a hefty price. You need 2 light houses and 2 usb dongles to connect the Index controllers to your pc which puts the G2 at a much higher price than the index.. but posible.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 12, 2020)

I want the PCVR to meet Quest2 in terms of Wireless. The moment that happens I will be upgrading.

120Hz or 144Hz, 4k per eye, wireless and great tracking. Make it happen!!


----------



## DuxCro (Oct 12, 2020)

wireless is the future. But chips in headsets must become much more capable of decompressing data stream. Quest uses only 150Mbit. And that is the limit of onboard processor. Not your USB port or link cable. IDK about XR2. Anyways, the era of wireless headsets will truly begin when Wifi 6E becomes available and widespread. It brings more bandwidth with very low latency. And low latency is very important for VR. But still, decompression is what adds most latency. And you can't compare Q2 with G2 simply by looking at display resolutions. Even if both headsets had 2160x2160 per eye, G2 would still look much better because of uncompressed data stream.
Q2 has wifi 6. Playstation 5 has wifi 6. I'm sure Q3 will have wifi 6E and Playstation 5 Pro (which will come one day, I'm sure) will probably have wifi 6E








						Qualcomm Says New Wi-Fi 6E Chips Support "VR-class low latency" for VR Streaming
					

Qualcomm today announced new Wi-Fi 6E wireless chips. Designed for mobile devices, the company says the chips support “VR-class latency” for streaming VR over Wi-Fi. Qualcomm’s new FastConnect 6900 and 6700 chips are designed to bring the latest Wi-Fi 6E standard to Snapdragon-based mobile...




					www.roadtovr.com


----------



## Octavean (Oct 12, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> I dont think Valve will lower Index price. That was made to show the what could be achieved for a VR flagship HMD.
> 
> G2 price is good enough. I agree it would be killer if Index controllers can be used with G2.


Ah but past actions are the best indicator of future actions.

IIRC HTC partnered with Valve to develop the HTC Vive and some derivative HTC VR HMD's benefited from it.   Valve jumped in the market with the Valve Index and now HTC has removed themselves from the retail segment of the market presumably because they simply can't complete. 

It really  wouldn't take much for Valve to make a cheaper HMD even if they designed one with inside out tracking. 

Or,.....

While I don't think its technically possible, what if the Valve Index HMD can use its front port to add in stand alone HMD support and inside out tracking,.......?


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 12, 2020)

DuxCro said:


> wireless is the future. But chips in headsets must become much more capable of decompressing data stream. Quest uses only 150Mbit. And that is the limit of onboard processor. Not your USB port or link cable. IDK about XR2. Anyways, the era of wireless headsets will truly begin when Wifi 6E becomes available and widespread. It brings more bandwidth with very low latency. And low latency is very important for VR. But still, decompression is what adds most latency. And you can't compare Q2 with G2 simply by looking at display resolutions. Even if both headsets had 2160x2160 per eye, G2 would still look much better because of uncompressed data stream.
> Q2 has wifi 6. Playstation 5 has wifi 6. I'm sure Q3 will have wifi 6E and Playstation 5 Pro (which will come one day, I'm sure) will probably have wifi 6E
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think we will have to wait for wifi 6e. Sure it will be nice, but even Carmack said it's not as important as you think. Carmack thinks it's good enough now that Oculus could officially support it. Youtubers are reporting around a 5% degration in quality with virtual desktop using 150mbps and they are preferring it over tethered for the freedom to move around. Wired will always be better visually as VR games get better, but it should be good enough. I can't wait to try it and like you said it will only get better once we are using Wifi 6.



Octavean said:


> Ah but past actions are the best indicator of future actions.
> 
> IIRC HTC partnered with Valve to develop the HTC Vive and some derivative HTC VR HMD's benefited from it.   Valve jumped in the market with the Valve Index and now HTC has removed themselves from the retail segment of the market presumably because they simply can't complete.
> 
> ...



I don't think Valve is interested in making a cheap VR HMD and I doubt they are interested in competing with FB, but I do see them continue making highend VR HMDs. In past interviews with Valve they have hinted on wireless. I'm still suprised we haven't seen anything useful other than a fan for the frunk. I think covid really hurt the potential of the frunk and the index itself. I think their cheap option will still be the G2, but I could see the Index dropping to 799 at some point or a new HMD altogether.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 12, 2020)

Octavean said:


> Ah but past actions are the best indicator of future actions.
> 
> IIRC HTC partnered with Valve to develop the HTC Vive and some derivative HTC VR HMD's benefited from it.   Valve jumped in the market with the Valve Index and now HTC has removed themselves from the retail segment of the market presumably because they simply can't complete.
> 
> ...



HTC is selling plenty of Cosmos with inside out tracking with optional base station support. Their hardware are actually not that bad considering HTC actually have a good wireless system co-developed with Intel.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 12, 2020)

I think I am holding off one or two more years on VR. I really think it is getting close to a major leap. I don't know why I think that though, I guess the Index is promising proof. The Index with the Reverb G2 resolution, with rtx 3080 gpu at 120hz... hmmm we might be talking then, at $899... won't ever happen I know, but hey I can dream


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 12, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I think I am holding off one or two more years on VR. I really think it is getting close to a major leap. I don't know why I think that though, I guess the Index is promising proof. The Index with the Reverb G2 resolution, with rtx 3080 gpu at 120hz... hmmm we might be talking then, at $899... won't ever happen I know, but hey I can dream



You would benefit a lot by just entering the playground, say a Quest 2. It is relatively cheap so you wont be worrying too much about breaking. 

Dude at some point you gotta stop waiting for next gen. There will ALWAYS be a better gen next year. You gotta live in the present times.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 12, 2020)

Indeed,.....

I was mainly just trying to point out how HTC's collaboration with Valve worked out for HTC.  Valve essentially took the same tech in the cooperative effort and made their own inhouse HMD (making it better) and HTC is now out of the retail market. 


If HP collaborated with Valve on the G2, then Valve is in a very good position to release a similar product using the same or similar tech at the same targeted price point. 

I'm not saying that they will, just that they could and that they have in the past. 

That is not competition for the ~$300 Quest 2 either way though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 12, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> I think I am holding off one or two more years on VR. I really think it is getting close to a major leap. I don't know why I think that though, I guess the Index is promising proof. The Index with the Reverb G2 resolution, with rtx 3080 gpu at 120hz... hmmm we might be talking then, at $899... won't ever happen I know, but hey I can dream


I think the major leap is happening now. I don't think most people understand how big of a leap in resolution the G2 or even the quest 2 really is over older headsets like the Vive and OG Rift. The Rift S looks better than the OG Quest and much better than the Vive and Rift. I think the next round maybe next year will be FOV increase.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 12, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I think the major leap is happening now. I don't think most people understand how big of a leap in resolution the G2 or even the quest 2 really is over older headsets like the Vive and OG Rift. The Rift S looks better than the OG Quest and much better than the Vive and Rift. I think the next round maybe next year will be FOV increase.



stop trying to destroy my savings account! you know i want to pre-order... lol

honestly i would have pre-ordered if HP had a regular store or website to buy from, but I don't trust this random company called "connection" that is the only way to pre-order g2 reverb... eh i will wait for a more trusted store i can buy from that i know has easy returns if i end up not liking it.  usually third party stores like this make it a hassle on purpose if you need to return something. 99% chance won't need to return but you never know.


----------



## Octavean (Oct 12, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> You would benefit a lot by just entering the playground, say a Quest 2. It is relatively cheap so you wont be worrying too much about breaking.
> 
> Dude at some point you gotta stop waiting for next gen. There will ALWAYS be a better gen next year. You gotta live in the present times.



I'm not one to try and push people into vr or try to  convince them either way. 

I'll just say this:

Are you a gamer?
If yes, how much do you usually wait for gaming related tech if at all?  

If its within your budget and you have other new or quasi new gaming related hardware then there is no reason to wait if you are actually serious about getting a VR HMD. 

You buy it, you use it, you have fun with it, a newer version will become available soon enough. Rinse and repeat.  

There is no end all be all VR HMD so don't wait for one.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 13, 2020)

Octavean said:


> *Are you a gamer?*
> If yes, how much do you usually wait for gaming related tech if at all?
> 
> If its within your budget and you have other new or quasi new gaming related hardware then there is no reason to wait if you are actually serious about getting a VR HMD.
> ...



You had me at gamer! lol It's hard to explain to people how good VR is and you can't just watch a video. Even simple cell shaded stuff in VR looks amazing. I played some Half-life Alyx the other night and that game is so amazing I can only imagion how great it's going to look in the G2. It's crazy but every time I play it for any extended period when I stop and get out of VR it takes my brain a minute to realize I can't move by just pushing a thumb stick.. haha I'm just sitting in my office waiting for 10am to go pick up my Quest 2. Best buy is only 10 minutes from my office. It's 8:57am atm.. My luck when it gets close to 10am something will happen with a server or something.. haha I peaked my head into the server room and didn't hear any fans kicked up.. lol fingers crossed!


----------



## Octavean (Oct 13, 2020)

Yeah,...

I guess its an issue of perspective and experience. If someone says they aren't interested for whatever reason then fine, God speed.  

Its the people who are interested but don't make a move that should come to terms with the reality that there are a lot of different ways to say "No" and opting out. Saying "some day" is one of them.

Its like someone telling their friends / family that they are really interested in that attractive young lady across the street and that one day they will ask her out.  Either do it or don't but have some self awareness and understand of what is really going on.  Because from the sidelines it just sounds like an excuse and another way of saying "No".


----------



## Franzen4Real (Oct 13, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> You would benefit a lot by just entering the playground, say a Quest 2. It is relatively cheap so you wont be worrying too much about breaking.
> 
> Dude at some point you gotta stop waiting for next gen. There will ALWAYS be a better gen next year. You gotta live in the present times.



I think this perspective it especially true with VR. We don't have a refresh cycle like video cards where something significantly bigger and better come out like clock work. With VR, the true generational cycles are much further apart, and we instead have these gen "1.5" iterations. To get as big of a leap from G2 to next gen, as what we have from CV1 to G2... there are so many things that have to happen outside of just Oculus, Valve, HP. They are at the mercy of panel technology and the evolution of lens optics (which then also need said new panels to design for). In regards to the panels, we are talking about less than a handful of companies that are even designing/prototyping ultra high res/wide FOV, low persistence capable VR screens. And these are not big companies that have unlimited $$ to throw at R&D. I think if you want to get ideas on 'when is the real next gen coming', the panel tech is what you really have to watch (as it does not matter what Oculus _wants_ to do, its what they _can_ do with existing tech). Then the down side to that is when these cutting edge designs do come to market, they get the dreaded "enterprise edition" moniker (i.e. $$ x 5).

long story short, I think that VR is one of those niche group of items that if you jump into early in a generational cycle, you are somewhat safe from that tech getting left in the dust spec-wise anytime soon. When you look from a resolution/FOV/panel/optics point of view, CV1 to Q2, Vive to Index, Oddyssey to G2, has been a looong time to finally start to feel "next gen" (and we STILL don't have the FOV jump).


----------



## DuxCro (Oct 28, 2020)

HP Reverb G2 headset finally ready for shipping. Stores, reviewers and early pre-orders can expect it early November. So next week.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2020)

DuxCro said:


> HP Reverb G2 headset finally ready for shipping. Stores, reviewers and early pre-orders can expect it early November. So next week.
> View attachment 173613


It feels like Quest 2 has killed any kind of hype for this HMD. That's the power of wireless VR. I'm still excited to hear what people think of the G2 but I think it will be short-lived. The G2 is $300 more for little gain in resolution and Index audio. You can't even say no Facebook makes it worth it because the Quest 2 has already been rooted. It's only a matter of time before the root access/hack will be released. Plus, Valve is working on selling just the Index audio as headphones. I'm sure someone will create a 3d print to use them with Quest 2.

Don't get me wrong I hope the Reverb G2 does well. I just think they dropped the ball not releasing it before Facebook Connect 8 when Quest 2 was announced. The controllers are the biggest letdown, but they do look much better than the windows mixed reality Gen1 controllers.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 28, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> It feels like Quest 2 has killed any kind of hype for this HMD. That's the power of wireless VR. I'm still excited to hear what people think of the G2 but I think it will be short-lived. The G2 is $300 more for little gain in resolution and Index audio. You can't even say no Facebook makes it worth it because the Quest 2 has already been rooted. It's only a matter of time before the root access/hack will be released. Plus, Valve is working on selling just the Index audio as headphones. I'm sure someone will create a 3d print to use them with Quest 2.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I hope the Reverb G2 does well. I just think they dropped the ball not releasing it before Facebook Connect 8 when Quest 2 was announced. The controllers are the biggest letdown, but they do look much better than the windows mixed reality Gen1 controllers.




I was actually surprised how many folks have been waiting for G2, provide they have good stock levels.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> I was actually surprised how many folks have been waiting for G2, provide they have good stock levels.


I have been surprised as well. It will be a good HMD no doubt about it. I just wonder if hp is working on a wireless solution. I didn't truely understand the big deal over wireless until I tried it on my Quest 2. It's awesome to not have to worry about the tether to pc. It's hard to believe that HTC can do it but Valve or HP can't.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 28, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I have been surprised as well. It will be a good HMD no doubt about it. I just wonder if hp is working on a wireless solution. I didn't truely understand the big deal over wireless until I tried it on my Quest 2. It's awesome to not have to worry about the tether to pc. It's hard to believe that HTC can do it but Valve or HP can't.




HTC used both TPCase and Intel's WIMax. They did not develop anything themselves.

They other manufactures would have to develop around Intel's WiMax technology to achieve ultra low latency.

Personally I am waiting for this holiday season and see if the Vive Wireless kit price take a dip. If it does I might as well just get a Vive Wireless kit so I dont have to spend more on a new HMD.


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> HTC used both TPCase and Intel's WIMax. They did not develop anything themselves.
> 
> They other manufactures would have to develop around Intel's WiMax technology to achieve ultra low latency.
> 
> Personally I am waiting for this holiday season and see if the Vive Wireless kit price take a dip. If it does I might as well just get a Vive Wireless kit so I dont have to spend more on a new HMD.


You missed what I was trying to say, buddy. Intel's wireless solution is branded and sold as an HTC product and works with the Cosmos that has a higher resolution than the Index. Why can't HP offer the same WiMax solution that's first party for G2?

Also, I'm telling you that you are missing out by still using a Vive. I wouldn't buy a wireless kit for the Vive. The Quest 2 is way better. Even the Rift S is a big jump in resolution over the Vive. I loved my Vive but there is just no comparison once you add the DAS to the Quest 2. I couldn't go back to the Vive after my Rift S. Ok now I'm derailing.. haha but seriously HP needs to offer a wireless adapter soon. Valve has already talked about a wireless kit for the Index. I bet the Index 2 will have it built in to keep the prosumer product level offering.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 28, 2020)

Just thought of something while going through lots of old TPU news article on VR.

The main hating reason for VR when it first launched was "TOO DAMN EXPENSIVE"

Then the WMR came out which brought price way down. And then there was Quest 1 and etc. The hating argument becomes "NO GOOD GAMES"

Then Half Life Alyx, Boneoworks, Starwars Squadron and etc comes out with amazing critics review.  And folks here still clinging onto that  "BUT VR IS STILL DYING"

And most recently with Quest2, we have a new wave of "FACEBOOK IS EVIL" haters joining the ranks of VR haters.

You can never please these people, their life's existence is just to hate. No matter how amazing an innovation has become, they will ALWAYS hate on it. I do wonder what reason they will find to hate on VR next? 5Gmm wave based wireless VR causes Corona Virus? hahahahaha


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 28, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Just thought of something while going through lots of old TPU news article on VR.
> 
> The main hating reason for VR when it first launched was "TOO DAMN EXPENSIVE"
> 
> ...


Yeah, I get what you are saying. lol It's frustrating to see the lack of excitement for VR, but it will come. I've seen a huge growth in users in games like Big Screen, Pavlov, Rec Room, etc. I still play a lot of Pavlov PCVR on my Rift S and I have already seen players using Quest 2 with Virtual Desktop. I'm seeing new users us SideQuest and Pavlov Shack every day. It's pretty amazing. But with that said let's create a new post about it and keep this as Reverb G2 stuff. It's hard not to derail these VR threads because they are so closely tight together.  but let's keep the VR posts coming.. haha the VR and AR section can't blow up quick enough for me.


----------



## DuxCro (Nov 1, 2020)

Here's a good community site to keep track about everything HP Reverb G2 related. Including shipping dates.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm quite tempted to go to the G2 from my vive as I do want that resolution upgrade and am unwilling to give FB any money if I can avoid it


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 2, 2020)

Nuckles56 said:


> I'm quite tempted to go to the G2 from my vive as I do want that resolution upgrade and am unwilling to give FB any money if I can avoid it


I think you will enjoy the resolution bump and never go back to Vive. The Vive was great but newer HMD's are make it show it's age. I bought my Rift S thinking I would try it and return it, but the resolution bump over my Vive was huge and I couldn't go back not even for the slightly better tracking. I mean I truely bought it because they were out of Quests and figure I would give it a try because Best Buy has a 15-day return policy in the event you are not happy with your purchase. I was only buying Quest to replace my Samsung Gear VR to use while I travel. I really expected to have an Index by now... but I found the Rift S to be that good in resolution, comfort and better hand controllers. 

Now I didn't like the touch controllers at first because I was so use to the Vive Wands, but I couldn't go back now. lol I think the reverb G2 controller are close enought to the touch controllers by the reviews to be much better than the OG Mixed Reality Controller. Also, I see you like Skyrim, I can say Skyrim will look amazing on the G2 just because the bump from the Vive to the Rift S felt huge and the G2 is better.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 3, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I think you will enjoy the resolution bump and never go back to Vive. The Vive was great but newer HMD's are make it show it's age.


That's pretty much what I figured too, there are a few games where I would really like the extra resolution. I was originally looking to go the index too, but there doesn't seem to be any plans to bring it to Australia, and I don't want to try and get one shipped across by a 3rd party.


----------



## DuxCro (Nov 4, 2020)

Quite a big bump in resolution on G2 compared to other headsets.


----------



## DuxCro (Nov 10, 2020)

I cancelled my pre-order of G2 at Bestware. Had to make a choice. Either ZEN 3 5900X or G2 this year. With G2's being delayed in delivery, i decided for CPU. Headset will have to wait at least until spring next year. No dineros for both in my plans. I think i made a good choice considering the entire stock of ZEN 3's stared to be bought out by bot swarms.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 10, 2020)

DuxCro said:


> I cancelled my pre-order of G2 at Bestware. Had to make a choice. Either ZEN 3 5900X or G2 this year. With G2's being delayed in delivery, i decided for CPU. Headset will have to wait at least until spring next year. No dineros for both in my plans. I think i made a good choice considering the entire stock of ZEN 3's stared to be bought out by bot swarms.


I really think HP missed out by not having it ready to buy before the Quest 2 announcement. I've already seen so many people opting to get the Q2 over the G2. I'd get a $299 Q2 over the G2 at this point anyway. Wireless VR is really good and right now the best option is the Q2 for wireless using Virtual Desktop.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 10, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I really think HP missed out by not having it ready to buy before the Quest 2 announcement. I've already seen so many people opting to get the Q2 over the G2. I'd get a $299 Q2 over the G2 at this point anyway. Wireless VR is really good and right now the best option is the Q2 for wireless using Virtual Desktop.



I concur,...

If I were buying a VR HMD right now it would likely be the Oculus Quest 2.  There are compromises to be made in buying just about any VR HMD (even if it seems like you aren't compromising). Overall I like the feature set of the Q2 and while I like the features of the G2 as well, I'm put off by the lack of capacitive touch in the controllers and the lack of flexibility (PC tethered only).  

Having said that, I'm still fine with my original Oculus Quest for now.

Unfortunately its difficult or near impossible to buy a lot of tech at or near the MSRP with the exception of a few products.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 10, 2020)

Octavean said:


> I concur,...
> 
> If I were buying a VR HMD right now it would likely be the Oculus Quest 2.  There are compromises to be made in buying just about any VR HMD (even if it seems like you aren't compromising). Overall I like the feature set of the Q2 and while I like the features of the G2 as well, I'm put off by the lack of capacitive touch in the controllers and the lack of flexibility (PC tethered only).
> 
> ...


I'd be hard-pressed to upgrade from Quest to Quest2 right now, but if money isn't an issue and you want a second HMD then Quest 2 is a decent upgrade in performance and no SDE. But if you play a lot of horror games then the black levels on the Quest is better.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 10, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I'd be hard-pressed to upgrade from Quest to Quest2 right now, but if money isn't an issue and you want a second HMD then Quest 2 is a decent upgrade in performance and no SDE. But if you play a lot of horror games then the black levels on the Quest is better.



When I started to think about a new PC build late last year it was extremely difficult to source an AMD RyZen 3950X processor (at or near MSRP).  It was so difficult in fact that once I was able to buy one at ~$750 USD I had to wait until early 2020 to actually assemble it.   I opted to use an old unused GTX 970 rather then buy a current RTX 2070 or 2060 class card because I figured I'd wait for Ampere. 

I also have a GTX 1060 but that is in my Core i7 5820K build and the performance difference between the 1060 vs 970 is negligible.  

Now I would buy an RTX 3070 if I could actually find one at or near its ~$499 MSRP.  Since I can't, I might as well wait until the prices stabilize to what they should be.  I also want to buy a PS5 (if I can find one) and just bought an iPhone 12 Pro Max with AppleCare at cost (no subsidies). 

So while a new VR HMD would be great, I'm still OK with the Oculus Quest v1 and I have other fish to fry.  That is not to say I won't buy a new VR HMD but I can buy that at any time since supplies seem to be plentiful (Quest 2).  So no rush,...


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 11, 2020)

Review is here for the Reverb G2


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 11, 2020)

Octavean said:


> When I started to think about a new PC build late last year it was extremely difficult to source an AMD RyZen 3950X processor (at or near MSRP).  It was so difficult in fact that once I was able to buy one at ~$750 USD I had to wait until early 2020 to actually assemble it.   I opted to use an old unused GTX 970 rather then buy a current RTX 2070 or 2060 class card because I figured I'd wait for Ampere.
> 
> I also have a GTX 1060 but that is in my Core i7 5820K build and the performance difference between the 1060 vs 970 is negligible.
> 
> ...


Yeah, enjoy your Quest. It still has a lot of life left in it. I bet HLA looks amazing on it.



xkm1948 said:


> Review is here for the Reverb G2


I'm looking forward to all of the reviews that should start popping up. I'll watch this one soon.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 12, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah, enjoy your Quest. It still has a lot of life left in it. I bet HLA looks amazing on it.



HL:A does indeed look fairly good on the Oculus Quest.

The major problem is the GTX970 which is really just borderline for HL:A on the Quest.  Again, if I could find an RTX 3070 at or near MSRP I would buy it in a heartbeat.

Edit:

With the G2 I'm sure the GTX 970 simply wouldn't fly.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2020)

Octavean said:


> HL:A does indeed look fairly good on the Oculus Quest.
> 
> The major problem is the GTX970 which is really just borderline for HL:A on the Quest.  Again, if I could find an RTX 3070 at or near MSRP I would buy it in a heartbeat.


Valve just released a major update for Half-Life: Alyx that adds 3 hours of commentary! I can't wait to check it out. Yeah, the GTX970 was great and I started out with one with my Vive, but now I'm using an RTX 2070. I'd say if you can find an RTX 2070 or above then it's like night and day over the GTX 970.

*EDIT: I can only imagine how good the blacks are using the Quest with HLA.*


----------



## Octavean (Nov 12, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> Valve just released a major update for Half-Life: Alyx that adds 3 hours of commentary! I can't wait to check it out. Yeah, the GTX970 was great and I started out with one with my Vive, but now I'm using an RTX 2070. I'd say if you can find an RTX 2070 or above then it's like night and day over the GTX 970.
> 
> *EDIT: I can only imagine how good the blacks are using the Quest with HLA.*




There was a time that I was seriously considering a RTX 2070 or 2060.  Availability is scant though and pricing is atrocious.  Typically one would expect prices for the previous generation to go down at least slightly but RTX 2070 pricing is hundreds of dollars over the MSRP of the current RTX 3070 ($499).   Even a lot of RTX 2060 cards are overpriced,...

I'd prefer an RTX 3000 series card at this point though,...

It's a $#!t show out there now and I'll just have to wait it out.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2020)

Octavean said:


> There was a time that I was seriously considering a RTX 2070 or 2060.  Availability is scant though and pricing is atrocious.  Typically one would expect prices for the previous generation to go down at least slightly but RTX 2070 pricing is hundreds of dollars over the MSRP of the current RTX 3070 ($499).   Even a lot of RTX 2060 cards are overpriced,...
> 
> I'd prefer an RTX 3000 series card at this point though,...
> 
> It's a $#!t show out there now and I'll just have to wait it out.


Holy crap! I totally thought the 2070's were coming down.. lol I just saw the min for the G2 is a 1070, but I'd question how good. I wouldn't use anything less than a 2070 with a G2. Of course it's good they didn't just slap the same ol gtx 970 as the min that most still say.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 12, 2020)

if by some miracle i manage to get a 6800 xt, i think i will get this too. im quite lucky in that my bday is only 1 month after christmas.  

half-life alyx, beat saber, raw data, Vader

any other games I should look into if it happens?  I was to use VR to get in shape...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Nov 12, 2020)

Think there will be wireless options for the G2? I may pick one up early next year


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> if by some miracle i manage to get a 6800 xt, i think i will get this too. im quite lucky in that my bday is only 1 month after christmas.
> 
> half-life alyx, beat saber, raw data, Vader
> 
> any other games I should look into if it happens?  I was to use VR to get in shape...


I don't know man I just finished watching the review above from Mike at Virtual Reality Oasis. He showed that the controllers use 2x aa batteries per controller and just after 2 days of moderate use they needed to be replaced.. My Quest 2 batteries are still on 90% after a month of using the controllers and they are 1x aa per controller. Plus, the tracking of the controllers isn't great. The controllers have less feed back and no captive touch feature. I can't get over how good the controllers are for the Quest 2. They are really sturdy as well. There is a good Quest 2 extreme torture test that I'm going to post on the Quest 2 thread after this post. Now, Mike did say that the headset tracking is good.. it's just the controllers. Now, that can be worked on by HP, but who knows when it will happen. It was promised from HTC for the Cosmos but nother ever happend except added a tracker to the front of the cosmos and using light houses and Index controller or Vive wands. Mike also said that if you only plan to use it for Racing or flight sims then the G2 is amazing.



bubbleawsome said:


> Think there will be wireless options for the G2? I may pick one up early next year


I haven't heard anything. I'd get a Quest 2 at this point or wait for Valve's wireless option for the index or the next index. There is word that they are working on an upgraded to the Index that will be much easier to build but still high quality. They don't want to compete with FB in the lowend market but hell after I added my Vive deluxe Audio Strap to my Quest 2 it feels like a premium solution.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 12, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> if by some miracle i manage to get a 6800 xt, i think i will get this too. im quite lucky in that my bday is only 1 month after christmas.
> 
> half-life alyx, beat saber, raw data, Vader
> 
> any other games I should look into if it happens?  I was to use VR to get in shape...



I suspect it will be just as difficult to buy a 6800XT as it is now to buy an RTX 3000 series or PS5.   

Good Luck!


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 12, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know man I just finished watching the review above from Mike at Virtual Reality Oasis. He showed that the controllers use 2x aa batteries per controller and just after 2 days of moderate use they needed to be replaced.. My Quest 2 batteries are still on 90% after a month of using the controllers and they are 1x aa per controller. Plus, the tracking of the controllers isn't great. The controllers have less feed back and no captive touch feature. I can't get over how good the controllers are for the Quest 2. They are really sturdy as well. There is a good Quest 2 extreme torture test that I'm going to post on the Quest 2 thread after this post. Now, Mike did say that the headset tracking is good.. it's just the controllers. Now, that can be worked on by HP, but who knows when it will happen. It was promised from HTC for the Cosmos but nother ever happend except added a tracker to the front of the cosmos and using light houses and Index controller or Vive wands. Mike also said that if you only plan to use it for Racing or flight sims then the G2 is amazing.
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anything. I'd get a Quest 2 at this point or wait for Valve's wireless option for the index or the next index. There is word that they are working on an upgraded to the Index that will be much easier to build but still high quality. They don't want to compete with FB in the lowend market but hell after I added my Vive deluxe Audio Strap to my Quest 2 it feels like a premium solution.




that's all I needed to know. i will just be waiting another generation then.  i might do quest 2 still. we will see.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 12, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> that's all I needed to know. i will just be waiting another generation then.  i might do quest 2 still. we will see.



One good thing about Quest 2 is that it seems to be readily available and the scalpers seem to be overlooking it for now,....

So there should be little to no problem getting one,.....


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 12, 2020)

Octavean said:


> One good thing about Quest 2 is that it seems to be readily available and the scalpers seem to be overlooking it for now,....
> 
> So there should be little to no problem getting one,.....



the 72hz is main dealbreaker for me, i don't think they will fulfill promise of 90hz i want 90hz on beat saber minimum


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 13, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> the 72hz is main dealbreaker for me, i don't think they will fulfill promise of 90hz i want 90hz on beat saber minimum


I can't blame you as beatsaber is much better at higher refresh rates


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 13, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> the 72hz is main dealbreaker for me, i don't think they will fulfill promise of 90hz i want 90hz on beat saber minimum


I'm already playing at 90hz using sidequest. Using Sidequest you can make a lot of changes like set Refresh Rate to 90hz, set CPU and GPU to its max level 4, Set the default Texture Size much higher than it's default. I set my quest 2 to 90hz, CPU, and GPU to Level 4, and texture size to 2048. The texture options are 512, 768, 1024, 1280, 1536, 2048, 2560, 3072. I have found that 2048 is higher than default and looks really good with great performance. I'm just baffled at why most users on TPU haven't jumped all over this for what you get for $299. Wait I don't want to open that can of worms.. I don't want to turn this into a FB login debate... lol

Going back to Sidequest if you do change the refresh rate to 90hz and CPU and GPU then I would suggest adding a battery bank because your battery will drain faster. Also, Oculus has turned on 90hz for its home environment and menu stuff. We should be getting 90hz fairly soon. Plus, Carmack has already confirmed 120hz and he has tested it. I don't think we will ever get 120hz officially but there is a possiblity.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 13, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm already playing at 90hz using sidequest. Using Sidequest you can make a lot of changes like set Refresh Rate to 90hz, set CPU and GPU to its max level 4, Set the default Texture Size much higher than it's default. I set my quest 2 to 90hz, CPU, and GPU to Level 4, and texture size to 2048. The texture options are 512, 768, 1024, 1280, 1536, 2048, 2560, 3072. I have found that 2048 is higher than default and looks really good with great performance. I'm just baffled at why most users on TPU haven't jumped all over this for what you get for $299. Wait I don't want to open that can of worms.. I don't want to turn this into a FB login debate... lol
> 
> Going back to Sidequest if you do change the refresh rate to 90hz and CPU and GPU then I would suggest adding a battery bank because your battery will drain faster. Also, Oculus has turned on 90hz for its home environment and menu stuff. We should be getting 90hz fairly soon. Plus, Carmack has already confirmed 120hz and he has tested it. I don't think we will ever get 120hz officially but there is a possiblity.




jhow hard it is it to do this "sidequest" i never heard of it. im not super tech savvy. in the sense i can't program/code...


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 13, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> jhow hard it is it to do this "sidequest" i never heard of it. im not super tech savvy. in the sense i can't program/code...


It's super easy, come over to our *Official SideQuest* (_unofficial store_) thread. It can do all of those other things but the biggest thing it does is sideload unofficial games that didn't make it on to FB's store. One game that I play is Pavlov Shack. You can also get Lambada1VR project which is Half-Life VR. Half-Life VR plays like it was meant for VR. You can even use the crowbar. I just got Ancient Dungeon and it's really good so far. The best part is that it's all free. I'm going to add a how too at somepoint to the official SideQuest thread, but it's really easy just download the installer then launch it and connect your Quest/2 then start installing games.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 13, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> It's super easy, come over to our *Official SideQuest* (_unofficial store_) thread. It can do all of those other things but the biggest thing it does is sideload unofficial games that didn't make it on to FB's store. One game that I play is Pavlov Shack. You can also get Lambada1VR project which is Half-Life VR. Half-Life VR plays like it was meant for VR. You can even use the crowbar. I just got Ancient Dungeon and it's really good so far. The best part is that it's all free. I'm going to add a how too at somepoint to the official SideQuest thread, but it's really easy just download the installer then launch it and connect your Quest/2 then start installing games.




Yeah, I have no doubt that the Oculus Quest 2 can do 90Hz or 120Hz.  I've even heard the Oculus Quest v1 can do 90Hz although I have no desire to test that out any time soon.


----------



## dave23913 (Nov 14, 2020)

Just received my new HP Reverb G2 headset but i was disappointed to experience performance problems (my PC specs below). I typically play Elite Dangerous, but when I first entered the game I had "extreme" graphic stuttering. After running several tests, gradually decreasing the video resolution in SteamVR settings, I finally got a relatively smooth graphics display at *60% *resolution, but during fast-motion game play (_dog fights_), the graphics still have a slight lag - I never saw this with the Oculus Rift S. Now, I'm seeing a repeatable issue when I exit and enter a space station where the displays go black and stay that way for several seconds. Also happens at random times during dog fight within asteroid rings (very annoying). Curious to know if anyone has insights on what I can look at or change to possibly help with this.

OS: WIndows 10 Pro 64-bit
CPU: Intel i7-9700 @ 3.60GHz
Ram: 16GB
MB: Z390 AORUS PRO WIFI
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080
DirectX: v12

Thanks


----------



## Original1984 (Nov 14, 2020)

dave23913 said:


> Just received my new HP Reverb G2 headset but i was disappointed to experience performance problems (my PC specs below). I typically play Elite Dangerous, but when I first entered the game I had "extreme" graphic stuttering. After running several tests, gradually decreasing the video resolution in SteamVR settings, I finally got a relatively smooth graphics display at *60% *resolution, but during fast-motion game play (_dog fights_), the graphics still have a slight lag - I never saw this with the Oculus Rift S. Now, I'm seeing a repeatable issue when I exit and enter a space station where the displays go black and stay that way for several seconds. Also happens at random times during dog fight within asteroid rings (very annoying). Curious to know if anyone has insights on what I can look at or change to possibly help with this.
> 
> OS: WIndows 10 Pro 64-bit
> CPU: Intel i7-9700 @ 3.60GHz
> ...



can you get the FPS for that game curious how it running before it freezes, also do you see anything in the event logs around that time may shed some light on the issue Somthing mayof got logged to help point in the right direction. How does it perform other games? May be specific to ED. I’d test myself for you but still waiting for mine


----------



## dave23913 (Nov 14, 2020)

So far I've only tested it with Elite Dangerous and X-Plane 11 and saw similar results. Interestingly, I just bumped up the video resolution to 140% just to see if I could repeat the stuttering and found that it ran smooth ??? Not sure what to think about that. But, the blanking out is definitely repeatable., and so far I have not experienced this with X-Plane 11. Might be specific to ED. I'll try some other games and report back. Haven't checked the event log (I'll have to poke around to find it - haven't looked at it before).


----------



## Original1984 (Nov 14, 2020)

dave23913 said:


> So far I've only tested it with Elite Dangerous and X-Plane 11 and saw similar results. Interestingly, I just bumped up the video resolution to 140% just to see if I could repeat the stuttering and found that it ran smooth ??? Not sure what to think about that. But, the blanking out is definitely repeatable., and so far I have not experienced this with X-Plane 11. Might be specific to ED. I'll try some other games and report back. Haven't checked the event log (I'll have to poke around to find it - haven't looked at it before).



for the event logs nothing specific to the game or the headset just windows

https://kb.blackbaud.co.uk/articles/Article/75433


----------



## dave23913 (Nov 15, 2020)

I spent about a half hour in _Star Wars Squadrons_ and had no issues at all - no stuttering and no blank outs. So, I'm now beginning to think those anomalies may be specific to Elite Dangerous. I also checked the Event Viewer and saw nothing that was associated with the game performance. It could also be my specific GPU or the associated driver. So, I have another gaming PC with a different GPU (GTX 1070), and plan to run some tests on that one to see if that provide any further insights...


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 15, 2020)

dave23913 said:


> I spent about a half hour in _Star Wars Squadrons_ and had no issues at all - no stuttering and no blank outs. So, I'm now beginning to think those anomalies may be specific to Elite Dangerous. I also checked the Event Viewer and saw nothing that was associated with the game performance. It could also be my specific GPU or the associated driver. So, I have another gaming PC with a different GPU (GTX 1070), and plan to run some tests on that one to see if that provide any further insights...


Thanks for the updates! Also, welcome to TPU! Go *here* and fill out your system specs.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 15, 2020)

Tracking seems bad for G2









						HP Reverb G2 Review: Amazing Clarity, Disappointing Tracking
					

HP's long-awaited Reverb G2 Windows Mixed Reality VR headset is finally here, with its dual 2160x2160 RGB LED displays and Valve-developed features, like off-ear headphones and antimicrobial cushions.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 15, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Tracking seems bad for G2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully they can push out some firmware updates and fix that up


----------



## Original1984 (Nov 15, 2020)

Narrow fov and poor tracking seriously considering cancelling my order as there are two major factors!!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 15, 2020)

Original1984 said:


> Narrow fov and poor tracking seriously considering cancelling my order as there are two major factors!!!


Yeah, I'd be hard-pressed to keep mine as well. I really wish they would have figured out a way to use index controllers and not just the sound and head strap. It sounds like HP nailed it with the headset but dropped the ball on controllers. Check out the video below MRTV shows how to use the index controllers with the G2. If you don't have an index or vive with index controllers then this would cost a small fortune.. lol
*EDIT: Forgot to add Welcome to TPU!*









Here is VRGamerdude using them on some games.


----------



## dave23913 (Nov 15, 2020)

*Update*: I connected the HP Reverb G2 to my other PC that has a GTX 1070, and Elite Dangerous ran without issue. So it seems there is something going on either with the RTX 2080 series board or the specific one I have. I tried installing an older driver but to no avail. For now it seems I'll have to deal with it or upgrade to a newer board. If I find out anything new I'll report...


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 15, 2020)

Anyone know if the OG vive controllers can be used with the G2?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 15, 2020)

Nuckles56 said:


> Anyone know if the OG vive controllers can be used with the G2?


You would need to go the same route as using the index controllers. You would need 2x Lighthouses for tracking and 2x Bluetooth valve dongles(_example Steam controller dongle_) to connect the wands to your pc or do like VRGamerDude is doing and just have your vive hmd connected. I really don't understand why HP didn't add captive sensors to them.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> You would need to go the same route as using the index controllers. You would need 2x Lighthouses for tracking and 2x Bluetooth valve dongles(_example Steam controller dongle_) to connect the wands to your pc or do like VRGamerDude is doing and just have your vive hmd connected. I really don't understand why HP didn't add captive sensors to them.


Fair enough, I'll have a look into that and see how much it is likely to cost in the end.


----------



## DuxCro (Nov 16, 2020)

Original1984 said:


> Narrow fov and poor tracking seriously considering cancelling my order as there are two major factors!!!


Narrow FOV compared to Valve index. Better than Rift S and Oculus Q/Q2. Poor tracking from people and reviewers who used the controllers in strongly lit space, because cameras track the lights on controllers and can't see them if background light is strong.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2020)

DuxCro said:


> Narrow FOV compared to Valve index. Better than Rift S and Oculus Q/Q2. Poor tracking from people and reviewers who used the controllers in strongly lit space, because cameras track the lights on controllers and can't see them if background light is strong.


Yeah, I don't see the FOV being a downside, but I still think the controller tracking issue is still valid due to them using the same lighting when they tested the Rift S/Quest/2 controllers and had no issue. I do think HP can still fix most of it with software updates. The controllers are the biggest letdown for me, but the controllers are better than the OG Windows mixed reality controllers. They lack any type of capacitive finger-sensing like touch or index controllers.


----------



## DuxCro (Nov 16, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> *I still think the controller tracking issue is still valid due to them using the same lighting when they tested the Rift S/Quest/2 controllers and had no issue.*


Quest and rift controllers use infrared light. WMR controllers use visible light. Like i said, don't use WMR controllers in a strongly lit space, and you won't have tracking issues.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2020)

DuxCro said:


> Quest and rift controllers use infrared light. WMR controllers use visible light. Like i said, don't use WMR controllers in a strongly lit space, and you won't have tracking issues.


I did not know that, thanks! That still goes back to poor design. I've only ever run into problems with my Rift S/Quest 2 controller tracking in very low lighting. It seems like HP is shooting themselves in the foot over small things. Have the controllers use visible light and the HMD using camera tracking which needs well lit rooms. It means the controllers will work great in very low lit rooms but then you'll run into problems with the HMD tracking.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 16, 2020)

Mindweaver said:


> I did not know that, thanks! That still goes back to poor design. I've only ever run into problems with my Rift S/Quest 2 controller tracking in very low lighting. It seems like HP is shooting themselves in the foot over small things. Have the controllers use visible light and the HMD using camera tracking which needs well lit rooms. It means the controllers will work great in very low lit rooms but then you'll run into problems with the HMD tracking.



If HP is using the WMR specs then they are basically doing what they can with the tech that they have.  They can be faulted for the lack of capacitive touch in the controllers but if the WMR spec calls for visible light spectrum then that's what it calls for.



Nuckles56 said:


> Fair enough, I'll have a look into that and see how much it is likely to cost in the end.



If you're saying you don't already have the Base Stations and Vive controllers then it could get expensive.   I've seen the controllers go for about ~$119 to ~$135 for a pair and about ~$80 for one on average (on eBay buy now).  The Base Stations vary but you might be able to find a par for about ~$150.

They are retaining their value because the tech is relevant with a number of different VR HMD's.  Valve hasn't abandoned their 1.0 tech like Oculus has.

You cant use Oculus Rift CV1 tracking sensors / controllers with Oculus Quest or Rift S.  You can't use Oculus Quest or Rift S controllers with Oculus Quest 2.   This is just poor planing.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2020)

Octavean said:


> If HP is using the WMR specs then they are basically doing what they can with the tech that they have.  They can be faulted for the lack of capacitive touch in the controllers but if the WMR spec calls for visible light spectrum then that's what it calls for.


True, it's just sad they couldn't figure something else out. I'll be honest, I haven't put a lot of time into researching WMR tracking. It seems the G2 will fail just like the HTC Cosmos controllers that use the same kind of tracking. It doesn't look good for anything other than Sims or using the index controllers which would cost way too much.. Check out this video below. I was really hoping the G2 would do well.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 17, 2020)

Octavean said:


> If HP is using the WMR specs then they are basically doing what they can with the tech that they have.  They can be faulted for the lack of capacitive touch in the controllers but if the WMR spec calls for visible light spectrum then that's what it calls for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got a vive, the base stations and controllers, but I'm looking for an upgrade as I'm looking for a resolution boost. Which is why I was wondering if the controllers could also be used with the G2


----------



## Octavean (Nov 17, 2020)

Nuckles56 said:


> I've got a vive, the base stations and controllers, but I'm looking for an upgrade as I'm looking for a resolution boost. Which is why I was wondering if the controllers could also be used with the G2



If you indeed have a Vive, with the base stations and controllers then you can just buy a Valve Index VR HMD for about ~$499.






Nuckles56 said:


> I've got a vive, the base stations and controllers, but I'm looking for an upgrade as I'm looking for a resolution boost. Which is why I was wondering if the controllers could also be used with the G2



To answer your question, you can use the G2 with the current hardware you have but it may be an involved setup.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 18, 2020)

Octavean said:


> If you indeed have a Vive, with the base stations and controllers then you can just buy a Valve Index VR HMD for about ~$499.View attachment 176049
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question, you can use the G2 with the current hardware you have but it may be an involved setup.


I sadly would have to buy the index through a 3rd party as they still aren't selling them in Australia, which is a real bummer. I don't mind an involved setup so long as it works well in the end


----------



## Octavean (Nov 18, 2020)

Nuckles56 said:


> I sadly would have to buy the index through a 3rd party as they still aren't selling them in Australia, which is a real bummer. I don't mind an involved setup so long as it works well in the end


Well Mindweaver posted a link to a G2 setup with Index controllers. The setup with the Vive controllers should be similar if not the same.


----------



## Original1984 (Nov 19, 2020)

So got another email today an update on my g2  seems reading between the lines people in the eu that ordered over the last month will be waiting well in to next year!


----------



## DuxCro (Nov 20, 2020)

German bestware emailed me that they didn't even receive anything from HP. And they are the official reseller for EU. And no reply from HP as to why. EU seems to be completely ignored at the moment. Makes me glad i cancelled my pre order with them. I wouldn't get my headset until February it seems. I'll just buy it in Spring when all pre orders have been fulfilled.


----------



## Original1984 (Nov 20, 2020)

DuxCro said:


> German bestware emailed me that they didn't even receive anything from HP. And they are the official reseller for EU. And no reply from HP as to why. EU seems to be completely ignored at the moment. Makes me glad i cancelled my pre order with them. I wouldn't get my headset until February it seems. I'll just buy it in Spring when all pre orders have been fulfilled.



I am close to cancelling mine and just get the index it’s a proven platform And then getjust the g2 next year maybe just the headset


----------



## Octavean (Nov 20, 2020)

Original1984 said:


> I am close to cancelling mine and just get the index it’s a proven platform And then getjust the g2 next year maybe just the headset


Do they even sell the G2 without the controllers?

My guess is that stock for most tech is low now due to production issues caused by obvious reasons.  If you hold on to your order you’re keeping your place in the queue.

I’ve been trying to get a PS5 for quite some time now if you include the initial pre-order which I missed out on.  I can’t even begin to try and buy an RTX 3070 because there is no stock.  I’m guessing In can just wait until early 2021 as zi might get lucky in January  or February.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 20, 2020)

Octavean said:


> Do they even sell the G2 without the controllers?
> 
> My guess is that stock for most tech is low now due to production issues caused by obvious reasons.  If you hold on to your order you’re keeping your place in the queue.
> 
> I’ve been trying to get a PS5 for quite some time now if you include the initial pre-order which I missed out on.  I can’t even begin to try and buy an RTX 3070 because there is no stock.  I’m guessing In can just wait until early 2021 as zi might get lucky in January  or February.


Yeah, I agree if @Original1984 wants a G2 then I wouldn't cancel either.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 20, 2020)

Tested HP Reverb G2 review,...


----------



## dave23913 (Nov 25, 2020)

*A quick update*: The mystery of the blanking out issue I have been experiencing with the G2 headset in Elite Dangerous has been SOLVED! For those that did not see the earlier post, I was experiencing a repeatable issue in Elite Dangerous whereby whenever I exited or entered a station, or at various times during battle, my G2 headset would go black for several seconds, then come back to life. Because this did not seem to happen in other games, I was beginning to think that the issue was specific to Elite Dangerous, or that I had a defective unit – maybe it was going into thermal cutoff or something like that… but I did some more research today and happen to come across a video posted by *Mark from RAD Computers *(







). In his video he talked specifically about this issue with the G2 headset. He described that because the headset speakers draw a lot of power, if you have your volume set too high (_>96% in his tests_), the lens displays will go black whenever there are low bass notes or sustained musical notes/sound effects in the game.

So sure enough, I went back into the game, lowered my volume to 75%, and the blanking stopped. According to Mark, this problem has been reported to HP and to the Connection support team (supplier), and hopefully a firmware update will be provided in the near future that will address this. I hope this is helpful to other owners/future owners.


----------



## Octavean (Nov 25, 2020)

dave23913 said:


> *A quick update*: The mystery of the blanking out issue I have been experiencing with the G2 headset in Elite Dangerous has been SOLVED! For those that did not see the earlier post, I was experiencing a repeatable issue in Elite Dangerous whereby whenever I exited or entered a station, or at various times during battle, my G2 headset would go black for several seconds, then come back to life. Because this did not seem to happen in other games, I was beginning to think that the issue was specific to Elite Dangerous, or that I had a defective unit – maybe it was going into thermal cutoff or something like that… but I did some more research today and happen to come across a video posted by *Mark from RAD Computers *(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I hope a firmware update can address it.  

I'm no expert but it sounds like a hardware problem.

I wonder if you can connect  a different audio solution, get the audio fidelity (volume) that you want and sidestep this issue altogether (like earbuds).


----------



## dave23913 (Nov 25, 2020)

Actually, I've been able to up the volume to 85% now without issue, and it is loud enough for me, so all is good.


----------



## rss334 (Nov 25, 2020)

How do you turn this headset off, once SteamVR is closed and Windows Mixed Reality the HP light on the front stays on and the headset continues to produce heat although the screens are black you can tell they are still on.   Please tell me you don't need to unplug it ?


----------



## dave23913 (Nov 25, 2020)

rss334 said:


> How do you turn this headset off, once SteamVR is closed and Windows Mixed Reality the HP light on the front stays on and the headset continues to produce heat although the screens are black you can tell they are still on.   Please tell me you don't need to unplug it ?


I don't believe there is a way to manually turn the headset off, but once the headset sits idle for 10 minutes it goes to sleep. You'll see a message in the portal indicating this. The front "hp" logo light will stay ON, but because it seems to cool down after this I believe power is removed from the rest of the headset. This is all just observation of course...


----------



## mrbungle83 (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm having a nightmare with my G2, the stuttering is unbearable I use it for Assetto Corsa Competizione and it is just not a nice experience, the game stutters in the menu so I'm not even talking about FPS issues I have RTX 3080 Founders, i7 9700k, 16GB G.Skill 3600mhz, Installed on HyperX SSD performance seems fine in the WMR Home screen. Going back to my Rift S for now.


----------



## Original1984 (Dec 9, 2020)

I’ve had enough 


Our site stated if you ordered the Headset Only option, it will be with you before Christmas. Not the option with controller. We have some more stock coming in on Monday but its only enough to fulfil orders with controllers made between 1stAugust and 30th October.

We don’t have foresight of when the next batch will be delivered, but we expect now it will be January.

If you wish to cancel your order, then please confirm you would like to do so, and I will action it and issue a refund. Otherwise we will send an update when we have information regarding the next shipment.

Thanks

Yes I will be cancelling!!!


----------



## Marlin59 (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi, I'm having a similar nightmare to mrbungle83 with stuttering, blurring and artifacts in MSFS2020. I also get a constant shimmer (like a heat haze you see when driving).

I have tried almost every setting imagininable, from low graphics to high graphics. I have 90hz and best settings set in openxr.

My system is..

Intel 9700k CPU
GE1660ti gpu
Windows 10
32gb ram
ssd drives for Windows 10 and MSFS2020

I understand that my gpu is underpowered but cannot get an RTX3080 atm. HP sites says that 1660ti will work at 50% resolution..I'm assuming this is 50% in openxr? I do not have the steam version of MSFS2020.

Any help will be very much appreciated as this is driving me crazy as others say they are having a great experience with this headset. I'm worried there may be a problem with the headset and need to send it back..


----------

